# Columbia 2014 Applicants



## kseaplease (Jan 28, 2014)

I've decided to start a thread which exclusively refers to all things pertaining to Columbia MFA 2014 applicants. Tell us about which program you applied to, and any pertinent information you might have ie funding, interviews, housing, acceptances... etc. 

I've only applied to Columbia University (directing), so I'll admit: this thread is slightly self-serving.


----------



## kinkypigtails (Jan 28, 2014)

Columbia applicant for directing as well. Good luck, comrade.


----------



## kseaplease (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Keep me posted if you hear anything! Good luck!


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm mfa creative producing applicant! I hope we hear some good news in the coming weeks...


----------



## kseaplease (Jan 28, 2014)

Aw





hellogoodbye said:


> I'm mfa creative producing applicant! I hope we hear some good news in the coming weeks...




Awesome, let us know what you hear!


----------



## iWonder (Jan 29, 2014)

Screenwriting applicant here. If it's anything like last year, we'll be hearing back from the school soon.


----------



## Alvinski (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys, here for Screenwriting/Directing. Long time lurker, first time writer. I've been waiting for this thread for a while.


----------



## kseaplease (Jan 29, 2014)

Alvinski said:


> Hey guys, here for Screenwriting/Directing. Long time lurker, first time writer. I've been waiting for this thread for a while.



Thanks for posting. With regards to your lurking, no surprise, we could feel your presence all along. 

iWonder keep us posted, we are anxious to hear any new updates.


----------



## Alvinski (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks kseaplease. I'm also glad to know I'm not the only one who applied to just Columbia! Here's to a successful  cycle for everyone.


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi guys,


Glad to see the Columbia 2014 thread has been created. I'm mfa screenwriting/directing applicant. hope to hear from the School soon enough, good luck to all.


----------



## Ovsanna (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm MFA directing applicant. As far as I know producing applicants will get their interview invitations in a week, and Directing/screenwriting applicants in two weeks.
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## kseaplease (Jan 30, 2014)

C. Anna Belly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Glad to see the Columbia 2014 thread has been created. I'm mfa screenwriting/directing applicant. hope to hear from the School soon enough, good luck to all.



Thanks for joining the thread! 
Ovsanna thanks for the info. If either of you have any new info. keep the rest of us updated. Good luck! I feel these next few days are the calm before the storm.


----------



## kseaplease (Jan 31, 2014)

Alvinski said:


> Thanks kseaplease. I'm also glad to know I'm not the only one who applied to just Columbia! Here's to a successful  cycle for everyone.



I meant to ask, why did you decide to apply only to Columbia?


----------



## Ovsanna (Jan 31, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> Thanks for joining the thread!
> Ovsanna thanks for the info. If either of you have any new info. keep the rest of us updated. Good luck! I feel these next few days are the calm before the storm.


 
Sure! I'll keep you updated


----------



## Ciara17 (Jan 31, 2014)

I applied for screenwriting and I cannot wait to hear!
PS Thanks for creating this thread!


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 2, 2014)

Historically it seems to me the creative producing applicants will begin to receive word regarding interviews this week. For those CPs out there let us know how things go.


----------



## Amina (Feb 2, 2014)

When do the interview invites start? MFA Screenwriting applicant here...


----------



## Alvinski (Feb 2, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> I meant to ask, why did you decide to apply only to Columbia?


 
After extensive research, I decided Columbia's program was best suited for my personal goals in film making.


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey folks!  

Creative Producing MFA applicant here.  I wanted to let you guys know that it seems that student liasons have begun to reach out to CP applicants about interviews.  I received one last night at around 1:45AM EST.  

Best of luck guys!


----------



## iWonder (Feb 3, 2014)

@A_Favorable_Wind BOOM! That's what I'm talking about. Congrats, I hope you kill it!


----------



## hellogoodbye (Feb 3, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Creative Producing MFA applicant here. I wanted to let you guys know that it seems that student liasons have begun to reach out to CP applicants about interviews. I received one last night at around 1:45AM EST.
> 
> Best of luck guys!


 
congrats! I'm cp applicant as well.. I'm getting extremely nervous.. constantly checking my cell for email. I hope I can at least get an interview! Best of luck!


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Feb 3, 2014)

iWonder  Thank you so much!  I'll have to hold on to that boost of positivity for the actual interview 

hellogoodbye Thanks!  Definitely keep checking your inbox and spam folder.  I'll have my fingers crossed that you get some good news!  Can I ask where you're applying from?


----------



## hellogoodbye (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi A Favorable Wind, you mean region wise? I'm in the East Coast.


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Feb 3, 2014)

Ditto!  I'm actually just across from Manhattan in New Jersey.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and send some good vibes toward the island for ya!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 3, 2014)

I put in for the director track here and at AFI.  Was waitlisted for AFI last year. So...still pulling for AFI but Columbia is a good one to have admission to as well if AFI decides to pass on me again.


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 4, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Creative Producing MFA applicant here.  I wanted to let you guys know that it seems that student liasons have begun to reach out to CP applicants about interviews.  I received one last night at around 1:45AM EST.
> 
> Best of luck guys!


Congrats! When is your interview?


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 4, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Creative Producing MFA applicant here. I wanted to let you guys know that it seems that student liasons have begun to reach out to CP applicants about interviews. I received one last night at around 1:45AM EST.
> 
> Best of luck guys!


 
Aaaaand now the slaughter begins for us all ;-) just kidding. Congrats, hope you kick some serious ass for your interview, let us know how it went when it's done.


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Feb 4, 2014)

I requested February 24th.  No answer yet on a confirmation.  Has me worried that they sent me an invite by mistake!


----------



## Amina (Feb 5, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> I requested February 24th.  No answer yet on a confirmation.  Has me worried that they sent me an invite by mistake!



They can't send an interview invite by mistake...just give them a call. So you get to choose your interview date yourself? How does that work


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Feb 5, 2014)

No, you're right.  Those were my nerves showing!

It's pretty simple thus far.  My liaison offered me four possible days on which to interview and I chose it.  Two days later and voila -- my interview is all firmed up!  Now to figure out what to wear... what to bring... what to say!?  Yep, there're those nerves again...


----------



## Anon33 (Feb 5, 2014)

I also applied to Columbia for directing...hopefully we will all hear something soon!


----------



## Amina (Feb 6, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> No, you're right. Those were my nerves showing!
> 
> It's pretty simple thus far. My liaison offered me four possible days on which to interview and I chose it. Two days later and voila -- my interview is all firmed up! Now to figure out what to wear... what to bring... what to say!? Yep, there're those nerves again...


 
Relax  it will be fine! goodluck!


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 6, 2014)

A Favorable Wind, have you applied to columbia before? If so, did they give you any advice last go around? Or did they give any feed back?


----------



## Amina (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys, I just logged into my application account and it says that my application has been reviewed.  Check yours for any incomplete material etc. We have to somehow make sense of what received and official means by reading the column on the right...and by that definition all my material has been reviewed and they have received all transcripts, toefl scores etc. Now I'm getting really nervous!!!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 6, 2014)

International film directing applicant from the US here. I received an interview invitation today by email. They scheduled my appointment and gave me the names of two interviewers. 
Now I am wondering about the questions and funding issues. Do you know what are their questions? Did they waive the tuition in last years?


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 7, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> International film directing applicant from the US here. I received an interview invitation today by email. They scheduled my appointment and gave me the names of two interviewers.
> Now I am wondering about the questions and funding issues. Do you know what are their questions? Did they waive the tuition in last years?


 
Fightclub it looks as if you are the first directing applicant to receive notice from Columbia (that's posted anyways). Congrats!!!!!! I think the answers to your questions will slowly trickle in. Where are you applying from?


----------



## Amina (Feb 7, 2014)

So..hypothetical situation. If you guys get in Columbia and NYU both...what would you choose?


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 7, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> Fightclub it looks as if you are the first directing applicant to receive notice from Columbia (that's posted anyways). Congrats!!!!!! I think the answers to your questions will slowly trickle in. Where are you applying from?


 
Thanks. Egypt.


----------



## Alvinski (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats Fightclub. Very good news indeed


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 8, 2014)

Any new interview invitations?  I'm getting impatient and extremely nervous


----------



## Africana (Feb 9, 2014)

@Fightclub congrats!

i think Columbia offers both merit and need based funding to both internationals and locals. About the interview questions I thought I had posted my feedback after my interview and I tried to find it in the Columbia 2013 thread. But here is what I remember I interviewed with Jeff and June, Jeff a former columbia student and June a prof. They were also running a bit late, my interview was short almost 15mins it was a skype interview and that day my skype was acting up a bit. I felt like my interview was rushed and afterwards and after not getting in I speculated endlessly about why.

Questions they asked me (that I remember) what I am doing/have been doing career wise. Jeff had read all my submitted writing and June asked me to tell her about my sample writing and she mentioned that I was one of the only ones who didn't put it the right format. So that made me freak out! I think they also asked me what directors I like. I was also asked what film do I really want to make.

Columbia's interview style is very relaxed and conversational and even though I had read about it from previous threads it still threw me off cause my interview with NYU was intense , e.g. describe 3 images of sorrow. So don't let the relaxed interview style make you too relaxed! Also my advice is go interview with a clear idea of what type of films you want to make, what inspires you, be certain about your concentration (once in you can always try change it). Also Columbia is about fictional stories, not documentaries (save that for nyu or usc), they want to know that you will be able to come up with stories (thats why they give the scenario exercise) and not rely on personal experiences that you think will make a good film.

Here are some accounts from people who interviewed for 2013 from p15 onwards
http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/columbia-2013-applicants.9913/page-15

To prepare for my interview I compiled some forum feedback . I'll post a short version:
 


 posted March 11, 2008 01:50 PM Hide Post
hey all, 

Well I just came back from my Columbia interview so I guess I'll give a bit of a recap for the benefit of the readers. 
I interviewed with Bette Gordon and Misael Sanchez. I got the same disclaimer that I read somewhere before where they weren't all that familiar with my application. Basically, they were the third step in the process and only one of them read my essay. 
At first I thought it might be a guessing game where I needed to guess who read the app, but they told me; it was Mr. Sanchez. 

The interview was informal and very friendly. I felt at ease for the most part and wasn't asked any questions that caught me off guard. It will be your regular stuff; why Columbia, why filmmaking, autobiography (there might be redundancies with the personal statement) and the kind of movies you'd like to make. 

The interview was short, 20 minutes - but didn't feel rushed. It seems like they gathered enough information and that was enough. 

Unlike my AFI interview, I felt like I did pretty good on that one. No questions were left unanswered, and I didn't make any faux pas. I felt like the interviewers were more down to earth and didn't seem as threatening. 

Of course, you never know. You never know how much emphasis they put on the interview, what they were actually wanting to hear, and who you competition is - but I am comfortable about the way I presented myself. 

so now it's about waiting... and wait we all shall. 

Good luck to everyone interviewing in the next few days.

robertish
Freshman 


 posted March 12, 2008 07:57 PM Hide Post
Hey I just got from a Columbia interview with Andy Bienan and Tom Kalin. I was nervous as hell, but when they sat me down, it turned into a really nice conversation, just as most of the posters here described. 
Columbia did some really nice work pairing me with these two, we had a lot to talk about though time was short (they tried to keep it to 15 but we went over a little). The experience made me really wanna watch some Kalin films and read some of the writers Bienan suggested to me. 
Columbia just got ten out of ten for that interview, I left more excited about film than I've ever been.


giulia
Freshman 


The questions were: why columbia? what are you doing in these days? why did you choose producing? What are your favorite movies? etc...

and the interview was over 30 minutes so they allow you to talk if you are a very talkative person like me and feel like you have to keep talking to express yourself.





sophiedog
Freshman 


 posted March 14, 2008 10:52 AM Hide Post
I had my Columbia interview yesterday and I also felt good about it. I was surprised that neither of my interviewers had read my portfolio, they said the other profs read it and highly reccomended me (as I'm sure they do all of us who did interviews). So we didn't talk about the portfolio at all, it was just a short meeting I think to see my personality. Mine was at the very end of the day and all they asked was what I liked about Columbia and what kinds of films I want to make, and if I had any questions.



d_lefeb
Freshman 


 posted March 14, 2008 11:16 AM Hide Post
Wow, my interview wasn't quite like yours, ada and sophie. One of my interviewers had read my stuff and most of our discussion was about it. We also talked the program a lot. Oh and sophie, btw, the FAQs on the sheet are just slightly different than those on the website, notably the cost of tuition for the thesis years (4000$ instead of 3000$) and that we should expect our answers during the first two weeks of april. Cheers and good luck to all!
You were definitely not tricked!!! My interview was fairly smooth as well, although I was asked to give examples of movies I admire


----------



## iWonder (Feb 9, 2014)

Africana Excellent compilation!


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 9, 2014)

Fightclub congrats!! When is your interview?

I guess it's begun for screenwriting/directing applicants as well... getting impatiently nervous. Are there any other international applicants (applying from France here)? And do you guys know if Columbia tends to contact overseas applicants before or after US applicants? I'm not sure they really do have a particular agenda regarding these things but with this level of stress any bit of info helps calm the nerves, right?


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 9, 2014)

Africana Thank you very much for your kind and comprehensive response, your clear explanation was really helpful and I found the answer of almost all my questions there.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 9, 2014)

C. Anna Belly Thanks. My interview is on 21 Feb. And as far as I know, Columbia -more than other universities- tends to contact international students. Good Luck!


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 10, 2014)

I got the interview invitation last Tuesday. And I scheduled my interview on Feb 17th @9am.


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 10, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> I got the interview invitation last Tuesday. And I scheduled my interview on Feb 17th @9am.


Congrats! Are you a directing or producing applicant?


----------



## Amina (Feb 11, 2014)

Any screenwriting applicants got an interview request? This wait is torture...


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> I got the interview invitation last Tuesday. And I scheduled my interview on Feb 17th @9am.


 
Are you an international  student?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, I was accepted in the Creative Producing program last year. I can give some insight on the process if you PM me. I'm at Chapman now so I can only give advice on the interview, not the program.


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys, just posting some infos I think you lot would like to know:
Just got off the phone with Columbia postgrad admissions office, abd I was told that interviews invitations (at least for screenwriting/directing) weren't being sent out until early march because they are still in the process of shortlisting students. I think its weird since one directing applicant already posted that he got an interview invitation but this is what the lady told me over the phone. Also, she told me that international or us applicants are all contacted regardless of where they are applying from, so there's no kind of priority calls or anything. 

freakyfreddy, thanks for this post. I am screenwriting/directing applicant, do you reckon the interview process is still the same and have some valuable lnfos for me? If so  I will PM you providing I get an interview invite


----------



## Amina (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Anna! So if they have said this then I'm very surprised any directing applicant got an interview invite....can't be true that he or she got it ....


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 11, 2014)

Amina said:


> Thanks Anna! So if they have said this then I'm very surprised any directing applicant got an interview invite....can't be true that he or she got it ....



You're welcome!
Well idk honestly it's a bit weird but I think I'll try calling Columbia again to make sure...


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 11, 2014)

C. Anna Belly, the interviewers are different and I'm sure the questions are different. Sorry.  I would definitely prepare for why Columbia and why do you want to be a writer/director.


----------



## Amina (Feb 11, 2014)

Spoke to Columbia. Directing/Screenwriting interview invites aren't going out till March so whoever said he got an invite isn't telling the truth. I'm not following this website and would advice you guys to stay away from it too... Take care!


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 11, 2014)

I actually just received an email from Columbia requesting an interview. I'm a screenwriting applicant


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 11, 2014)

But I've read in previous threads that interview requests are sent out sporadically at many different times, so I wouldn't fret!


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 11, 2014)

Amina said:


> Spoke to Columbia. Directing/Screenwriting interview invites aren't going out till March so whoever said he got an invite isn't telling the truth. I'm not following this website and would advice you guys to stay away from it too... Take care!



Amina, I don't think you should get too worked up over this, I don't see why anyone here would lie about getting an interview, not to mention that the people we get over the phone don't always have the best knowledge of everything that's going on.
There must be a miscommunication between staff and interviewers, and as Ciara17 interviews invites are sent out sporadically.

Congrats to you, where are you applying from?


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 11, 2014)

Connecticut


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

I got an interview invitation about an hour ago. I'm directing applicant. Interview is scheduled on Feb. 21th. 
I think they will continue sending out invitation for about two weeks. It's too soon to lose hope!!!
Good luck to all of us!!!!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 11, 2014)

@*Ovsanna* @*Ciara17* Congrats!


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 11, 2014)

That is awesome Ovsanna, congrats!
Did you get a call or email?... Jeez i'm getting out of control nervous, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

C. Anna Belly said:


> That is awesome Ovsanna, congrats!
> Did you get a call or email?... Jeez i'm getting out of control nervous, this is ridiculous.


 
Thanks ) I got an email.


----------



## ganbare112 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been trolling the forums for a while now, I think this is my first post. Just got an interview e-mail from Columbia I applied for directing. I'm a US applicant, NY based. Literally received the e-mail like an hour ago!

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

Actually my interview is on March 21th, I was just so excited I misread  Sorry


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

ganbare112 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been trolling the forums for a while now, I think this is my first post. Just got an interview e-mail from Columbia I applied for directing. I'm a US applicant, NY based. Literally received the e-mail like an hour ago!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


 
Congratulations!!! When is your interview scheduled?


----------



## ganbare112 (Feb 11, 2014)

Was given the 21st as well, but will have to reschedule as I'll be on a plane during that time :/


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 11, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> Are you an international student?


 
yes, but I am studying in america.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 11, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> Congrats! Are you a directing or producing applicant?


 
Thank you. Producing.


----------



## cadencotard (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I got an email on tuesday for an interview with Eric and Dan on March 17th (Writing/Directing). I'm American but I'm currently 'studying' filmmaking abroad, so I'll be flying to New York just for the interview as I know I will most definitely f... the Skype interview up. Plane tickets aren't cheap but most of my Skype conversations are made of endless awkward blanks and "sorry I didn't get that can you repeat?". 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 12, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got an email on tuesday for an interview with Eric and Dan on March 17th (Writing/Directing). I'm American but I'm currently 'studying' filmmaking abroad, so I'll be flying to New York just for the interview as I know I will most definitely f... the Skype interview up. Plane tickets aren't cheap but most of my Skype conversations are made of endless awkward blanks and "sorry I didn't get that can you repeat?".
> 
> Good luck to all!


 
@*cadencotard* Congrats!


----------



## cadencotard (Feb 12, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*cadencotard* Congrats!


 
Thanks! At first I was under the impression that getting an interview was a bad sign because it meant that they weren't sure about you so I really had no idea how I was supposed to feel when I got the email.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 12, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Thanks! At first I was under the impression that getting an interview was a bad sign because it meant that they weren't sure about you so I really had no idea how I was supposed to feel when I got the email.


No, it's a good sign. Most students get admission after interview.


----------



## BkBred (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my interview invitation today. So they're definitely going out. Patience and positive thoughts guys!


----------



## Martha N (Feb 12, 2014)

They are 100% positive going out. Just got my invitation today.
Do you know if they are flexible with changing the date?
It is super far away from my interview in NYU and I can't afford a double trip!


----------



## BkBred (Feb 12, 2014)

Martha N said:


> They are 100% positive going out. Just got my invitation today.
> Do you know if they are flexible with changing the date?
> It is super far away from my interview in NYU and I can't afford a double trip!


 

Whoever emailed me seemed to be very accommodating. I think they'd be willing to work with you.


----------



## Martha N (Feb 12, 2014)

BkBred said:


> Whoever emailed me seemed to be very accommodating. I think they'd be willing to work with you.


Oh! thanks so much for the response! I certainly hope so! congrats and thanks!


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if once they have reviewed your application your status changes from: "submitted?"


----------



## Martha N (Feb 12, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> Does anyone know if once they have reviewed your application your status changes from: "submitted?"


I feel you! Had the exact same doubt. But no worries, they might have. They don't really change such status. You might want to check that it says it is complete though, but for the rest, it is all good.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 13, 2014)

Got my email for the interview last night! Director/screenwriter applicant in frozen Georgia! Crazy as I received the email at like 9pm! March 5th at 3pm! Congrats to everyone else!!


----------



## Martha N (Feb 13, 2014)

TheRealSV said:


> Got my email for the interview last night! Director/screenwriter applicant in frozen Georgia! Crazy as I received the email at like 9pm! March 5th at 3pm! Congrats to everyone else!!


uh! wish I had your date! they scheduled mine the 10th and my NYU interview is the 3rd!
still no response of changing it!


----------



## Wildflower (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats to all who received the interview invitations! I am an international student living in the U.S. and I haven't heard anything from Columbia.. Hope to hear something soon!


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 13, 2014)

Africana said:


> @Fightclub congrats!
> 
> i think Columbia offers both merit and need based funding to both internationals and locals. About the interview questions I thought I had posted my feedback after my interview and I tried to find it in the Columbia 2013 thread. But here is what I remember I interviewed with Jeff and June, Jeff a former columbia student and June a prof. They were also running a bit late, my interview was short almost 15mins it was a skype interview and that day my skype was acting up a bit. I felt like my interview was rushed and afterwards and after not getting in I speculated endlessly about why.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for sharing this information. it helps a lot. 
I am going to New York this weekend and I'm really nervous about my interview. I have a silly question... what did you wear for the interview? I mean did you dressed up? Suit and shirt？ Or just jeans and sweater? I'm sorry if this question makes you feel uncomfortable. But I really don't know what should I wear.


----------



## Rico33 (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who received interview invites!

First time posting on this forum, but have been following it for a while now. I think its great to have such a positive community supporting one another.

I applied for CP at Columbia. Keeping my hope alive!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 14, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> Thank you for sharing this information. it helps a lot.
> I am going to New York this weekend and I'm really nervous about my interview. I have a silly question... what did you wear for the interview? I mean did you dressed up? Suit and shirt？ Or just jeans and sweater? I'm sorry if this question makes you feel uncomfortable. But I really don't know what should I wear.


 
Wear every thing that gives you a good feeling. In my opinion cool and casual is the best choice. It isn't a job interview. I have gone Columbia several times and most of the Columbia Professors wear jeans too. By the way it's just my personal opinion. Best of luck.


----------



## Africana (Feb 14, 2014)

Carrie Z I agree with Fightclub wear something that makes you feel comfortable and reflects your style there's not put in getting dolled up and trying to squeeze into something if you will be worried a button might pop off. I've never done an in person interview its always been on skype so I only had to focus on the top half (but also wore pants in case I had to stand up and adjust anything while I'm camera!). I've worn a summer dress and a cardigan and in another interview a nice top and jeans.

One of my friends who applied to Columbia and NYU gave me the best advice "They are looking for filmmakers who are creative and tell stories, not looking for office managers". She wore a grey hoodie to both and got accepted. I would say dress your version of casual chic, keep it simple but also neat.

Good luck!


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 15, 2014)

Dear Columbia, please write me. 
Sincerely, me. 

P.s I'll be checking my email every 2 mins on the dot.


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 15, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> Dear Columbia, please write me.
> Sincerely, me.
> 
> P.s I'll be checking my email every 2 mins on the dot.


 
I feel the same kseaplease!! Hang in there, there is still time for us to get an email =))


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Africana said:


> Carrie Z I agree with Fightclub wear something that makes you feel comfortable and reflects your style there's not put in getting dolled up and trying to squeeze into something if you will be worried a button might pop off. I've never done an in person interview its always been on skype so I only had to focus on the top half (but also wore pants in case I had to stand up and adjust anything while I'm camera!). I've worn a summer dress and a cardigan and in another interview a nice top and jeans.
> 
> One of my friends who applied to Columbia and NYU gave me the best advice "They are looking for filmmakers who are creative and tell stories, not looking for office managers". She wore a grey hoodie to both and got accepted. I would say dress your version of casual chic, keep it simple but also neat.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Thank you Africana and Fightclub.
I had my interview yesterday and it went really good. 
I met Ira and Maureen.  They are very nice. The interview was really causal and informal. The questions are pretty basic. Why you applied Columbia? Why Producing? How did you know about the program? What's your favorite movie in the past 2 years..... very easy question. 
btw, NYC is really cold! 
Good luck and keep warm.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 18, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> Thank you Africana and Fightclub.
> I had my interview yesterday and it went really good.
> I met Ira and Maureen. They are very nice. The interview was really causal and informal. The questions are pretty basic. Why you applied Columbia? Why Producing? How did you know about the program? What's your favorite movie in the past 2 years..... very easy question.
> btw, NYC is really cold!
> Good luck and keep warm.


 
@*Carrie Z* Congrats!!! What a good news in this thread!!! Best wishes!!! I have a few questions. How long did your interview last? Where did they interview with you, I mean in their room or an special room? Were both interviewers at the same time in your interview? Did they talk about financial issues? Best of luck.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 18, 2014)

The interview last about 25 minutes. It was in the 5th floor of Dodge Hall. I think it's Ira's office. Yes, both interviewers asked me questions together. They did ask me how would I pay for my tuition. I answered honestly.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 18, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> The interview last about 25 minutes. It was in the 5th floor of Dodge Hall. I think it's Ira's office. Yes, both interviewers asked me questions together. They did ask me how would I pay for my tuition. I answered honestly.


 
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 18, 2014)

@*Carrie Z*
Regarding your message in NYU thread, I wish to see you in Columbia.
You should think about financial issues. Do you know if there is a tuition waiver opportunity in Columbia? I think Africana can answer this question.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*Carrie Z*
> Regarding your message in NYU thread, I wish to see you in Columbia.
> You should think about financial issues. Do you know if there is a tuition waiver opportunity in Columbia? I think Africana can answer this question.


 

Wish to see you in Columbia! It seems that I'm the first one to go to interview. It really scared me. I don't know if there's a tuition waiver opportunity, but I know there are lots of scholarship. Financial is not a big problem for me right now. I just want the offer so badly. 
I gave up on NYU. I don't think I could hear anything from them.


----------



## rtessler (Feb 19, 2014)

C. Anna Belly said:


> I feel the same kseaplease!! Hang in there, there is still time for us to get an email =))


 
I have a feeling it's over


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 19, 2014)

rtessler said:


> I have a feeling it's over


 
：（ me too. I feel the same.


----------



## V.Ron (Feb 19, 2014)

I am posting for the first time .
It's sad because My anxiety has escalated levels. No interview from Columbia, Yet.
But I keep saying "Yet".  what are the odds now?


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 19, 2014)

Food for thought: my demo reel, posted on Vimeo, has a play count of zero. Columbia is the only one with the link. Either they haven't reviewed my application, or they reviewed it without watching my demo reel...


----------



## theflry (Feb 19, 2014)

Having received no word or interview request, I had totally given up on Columbia.  Today, my application status changed ever-so-slightly ("DVD: not received" changed to received).  It makes me wonder: Why update such a subtle detail if they weren't still weeding through applicants?  It's a tiny glimmer of hope at the least.  
Also, have past applicants ever reported being accepted without an interview?


----------



## kinkypigtails (Feb 19, 2014)

Unless I hear from Columbia by the end of this week, consider my chances gone : (


----------



## Africana (Feb 19, 2014)

Fightclub I am not sure about a tuition waiver with Columbia but if they do I think it would be 1 person based on merit, but thats just my thinking.

And yeah I'm also trying to stay hopeful that they are still looking at applications and waiting to notify more people about interviews and then I'm re-reading my application which I wouldn't advise its like the youtube black hole and hour later and I have not really accomplished anything. Sigh good luck everyone. x


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 21, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> Wish to see you in Columbia! It seems that I'm the first one to go to interview. It really scared me. I don't know if there's a tuition waiver opportunity, but I know there are lots of scholarship. Financial is not a big problem for me right now. I just want the offer so badly.
> I gave up on NYU. I don't think I could hear anything from them.


Did they say you were the first person to be interviewed?


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Feb 22, 2014)

The fact that some of us haven't received an interview invitation yet does not look good, i'll give you guys that. But as I'm trying to be a glass half-full kind of person, let's just remind ourselves that invitations go out until the beginning of march (just read last year's thread...) and that our applications are divided amongst several groups of professors that review our application individually. I still think we should hold on just a little bit longer


----------



## CHROMKODE (Feb 24, 2014)

If one does get and interview. What are the odds of getting in. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## cadencotard (Feb 24, 2014)

CHROMKODE said:


> If one does get and interview. What are the odds of getting in. Anyone have an idea?



I've read on other posts that you have a 50% chance of getting in, but I don't know how accurate and up to date this information is.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 24, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> Did they say you were the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anon33 (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations on your interview! Columbia is a great school...I wouldn't give up hope on other schools just yet, I hear interviews are still going out.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 24, 2014)

Anon33 said:


> Congratulations on your interview! Columbia is a great school...I wouldn't give up hope on other schools just yet, I hear interviews are still going out.


 
Thank you. don't lose faith. I just heard from Columbia. I'm still waiting for NYU and USC. Got pretty desperate though.  good luck.


----------



## kseaplease (Feb 25, 2014)

Wherein I've only applied to Columbia I've taken special interest in only what is said in this particular thread. So i'm curious; has anyone spoken to Columbia and received specifics? Are they still sending out invites? Also, for those of you that have interviewed, was it ever made known to you during the interview what application characteristics stood out? Like, "oh we liked your personal essay, or your scene summary etc?" Does experience play a large role? If so, how do they know about your experience prior to the interview? Soooo many late night questions, sorry for rambling everyone.


----------



## almilife (Feb 26, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> Wherein I've only applied to Columbia I've taken special interest in only what is said in this particular thread. So i'm curious; has anyone spoken to Columbia and received specifics? Are they still sending out invites? Also, for those of you that have interviewed, was it ever made known to you during the interview what application characteristics stood out? Like, "oh we liked your personal essay, or your scene summary etc?" Does experience play a large role? If so, how do they know about your experience prior to the interview? Soooo many late night questions, sorry for rambling everyone.


 
I have talked to Columbia and all they told me is that my creative portfolio stood out, but they didn't go into too many details on that. I have my interview next month. I also told that experience does not play a huge role, that they are just more interested a unique way of storytelling.

I am jumping into this thread a little late. I applied for the screenwriting/directing program, but I am more focused on screenwriting. Columbia is my first pick, so I am happy to get this far. Does Columbia interview everyone they are considering, or has some people gotten acceptance letters without an interview?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## June22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey all, 

New to this thread. Just wanted to let you know that I interviewed with Columbia for the Creative Producing MFA today. I am an international applicant and I felt the interview went well although it was over skype. Anyone know by when we can hear back after the interview? Will we be sent an email? Letter? Call?
Excited to hear back!


----------



## iWonder (Feb 26, 2014)

almilife Answer me these questions three:

1. Did Columbia call or email you?
2. Did they tell you about the strength of your portfolio and what they are looking for in a potential student in the interview notification?
3. When did you receive your interview invite?

I'm just a little confused on how they talked to you about your portfolio before having an interview. Congratulations on the invite!


----------



## almilife (Mar 1, 2014)

iWonder said:


> almilife Answer me these questions three:
> 
> 1. Did Columbia call or email you?
> 2. Did they tell you about the strength of your portfolio and what they are looking for in a potential student in the interview notification?
> ...



Thanks!

I got an email inviting me for the interview.  They didn't tell me much about my portfolio  but they said they are just "looking for a unique way of storytelling." I sent in my demo reel and if course my writing. I got my interview notice around the 2nd week of Feburary.


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 2, 2014)

It's March, we probably will hear something next week. They told me the result would come out in 2-3 weeks. I had my interview on Feb 17 so it should be tomorrow. cross my fingers.


----------



## Ciara17 (Mar 3, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> It's March, we probably will hear something next week. They told me the result would come out in 2-3 weeks. I had my interview on Feb 17 so it should be tomorrow. cross my fingers.


 

My interview isn't until March 17th, so I'm hoping I hear soon after that!


----------



## haleygao2008 (Mar 3, 2014)

@*Carrie Z*   I had my interview for Creative Producing on Feb 19 and they told me the decision will come out in Mid-March. Keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 3, 2014)

haleygao2008 said:


> @*Carrie Z* I had my interview for Creative Producing on Feb 19 and they told me the decision will come out in Mid-March. Keep my fingers crossed.


 
Good luck. What's your major?


----------



## haleygao2008 (Mar 3, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> Good luck. What's your major?


 
I am an international student. I majored in film producing at my undergraduate. u?


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 3, 2014)

haleygao2008 said:


> I am an international student. I majored in film producing at my undergraduate. u?


 
I'm also an international student. Your last name is Gao? Are you Chinese?


----------



## haleygao2008 (Mar 4, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> I'm also an international student. Your last name is Gao? Are you Chinese?


Yep. You too? I am staying in China. Have you already stayed in United States? Because you were interviewed on the Columbia campus.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 4, 2014)

Just finished my interview for the director/screenwriter program via Skype. It seemed to go really well. It was very casual and they allowed me to chat and explain my past experience as well as what I thought my vision was, etc. I mentioned to them a few things about film that they didn't know and that in turn received a response from them that "we can learn a thing or two from you." which made me feel good. So it seems promising! We will see!!


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 4, 2014)

Ciara17 said:


> My interview isn't until March 17th, so I'm hoping I hear soon after that!


 
What's your major? Producing?


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 5, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> What's your major? Producing?


 

My interview is on March 17 as well, and my major is Writing/Directing.


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey folks!  

Haven't been on for a while but I wanted to check in with some news for Creative Producing students.  I just received a call from Ira informing me that I'm in!  If you've had your CP interview be sure to keep your cell phone at the ready and sound off if you've received good news!


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 6, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Haven't been on for a while but I wanted to check in with some news for Creative Producing students. I just received a call from Ira informing me that I'm in! If you've had your CP interview be sure to keep your cell phone at the ready and sound off if you've received good news!


 
congrats！！Omg, I'm so nervous.


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Mar 7, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> congrats！！Omg, I'm so nervous.


 

If it helps in calming your nerves, I live near NYC.  Maybe they're contacting domestic students first then international.  Either way my fingers are crossed for you, Carrie Z!!!


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 7, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> If it helps in calming your nerves, I live near NYC. Maybe they're contacting domestic students first then international. Either way my fingers are crossed for you, Carrie Z!!!


 
Thank you. I live in Miami. I woke up 8 in the morning to wait the phone call. Hope to see you in Columbia in August. Thank you~~~~~~


----------



## Alice Barden (Mar 9, 2014)

i have an interview on Monday and really interested in knowing what percentage of interviewees get into the program. ???Final acceptance seems to be roughly 10%. Would they really interview 20%. Please weigh in on this. I am NERVOUS!!


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Mar 9, 2014)

Alice Barden said:


> i have an interview on Monday and really interested in knowing what percentage of interviewees get into the program. ???Final acceptance seems to be roughly 10%. Would they really interview 20%. Please weigh in on this. I am NERVOUS!!



Yep, Columbia's Film MFA has a very low acceptance rate quoted between 6 to 10% of +\- 1,000 applicants.

Speaking from my experience, the interview is very relaxed and is really your opportunity to share your personality and passion for film.  The questions were very standard (Why Creative Producing?  What have you been doing until recently?) and were asked in a casual yet encouraging manner.  It was all very friendly!

The one bit of advice I took from this forum that helped me feel prepared going in there is to go in there with a clear idea of what kind of filmmaker you want to be and the kinds of films you're interested in making.  Be prepared to articulate those points.  Other than that, relax and plan on having a conversation about yourself with some nice people!  Good luck!


----------



## kseaplease (Mar 10, 2014)

I've read that zero applicants are admitted to Columbia without an interview. Therefore, I can say with a heavy heart: rejection hurts. Sigh... Setting my hurt feelings and damaged ego aside, I feel I am obligated (almost morally) to give advice to future candidates (Keep in mind: I only applied to Columbia University).

I believe that at some point during the application process, an applicant must adopt the paradigm that the totality of their chances (regarding acceptances) rest on/in your resume. Both objectivity and subjectivity WILL be present during the vetting processes, but they will only exist to the extent of the resume. Columbia will not do research beyond the scope of the resume. They will not call and ask for the opinion(s) of your mother, bff or of your favorite Professor. Columbia WILL NOT peruse your Facebook page, tweeter feed or instagram posts. Columbia will however predicate their decision on the material present in the resume (application). Perhaps this principle is self-evident to most of you. I for one, am an idiot. In hindsight, I feel I took the application process too lightly. I placed too much weight on my experience and I spent too little time developing an application that would mirror the esteemed opinions of my dog Turkish, my mother, my bffs,  and my Professors.

I'm not sure where I will be in nine months. (I currently work full time in the industry, but I've managed to pigeonhole myself, directing only commercials. As for me, like most of you, well my heart lies on/with the silver screen). I wanted to go to Columbia SO badly.   

I wish all of you the best of luck, I sincerely thank you all for being so supportive of each other. This forum (particularly this thread), has been awesome. 

Well, with no further ado I'll conclude my thoughts with the God's honest truth: REJECTION HURTS.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 10, 2014)

kseaplease said:


> I've read that zero applicants are admitted to Columbia without an interview. Therefore, I can say with a heavy heart: rejection hurts. Sigh... Setting my hurt feelings and damaged ego aside, I feel I am obligated (almost morally) to give advice to future candidates (Keep in mind: I only applied to Columbia University).
> 
> I believe that at some point during the application process, an applicant must adopt the paradigm that the totality of their chances (regarding acceptances) rest on/in your resume. Both objectivity and subjectivity WILL be present during the vetting processes, but they will only exist to the extent of the resume. Columbia will not do research beyond the scope of the resume. They will not call and ask for the opinion(s) of your mother, bff or of your favorite Professor. Columbia WILL NOT peruse your Facebook page, tweeter feed or instagram posts. Columbia will however predicate their decision on the material present in the resume (application). Perhaps this principle is self-evident to most of you. I for one, am an idiot. In hindsight, I feel I took the application process too lightly. I placed too much weight on my experience and I spent too little time developing an application that would mirror the esteemed opinions of my dog Turkish, my mother, my bffs, and my Professors.
> 
> ...


 

How do you know you were rejected already? Aren't they still calling for interviews? This is my first time applying to C.U. so not sure how far into March they contact applicants. Are they done already and when do director / screenwriter applicants find out their fate? What I found interesting, is the two ladies I interviewed didn't see any of my films or anything I wrote except the Narrative Statement. They told me all the other professors seen my movies, read my scripts, etc but not them. So that was interesting. Kseaplease I hope you still get that email for the interview invite, don't give up hope!


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone hears anything from Columbia? A favorable wind received offer on last thursday noon, so it means they already started. it's driving me crazy....


----------



## Brenda8888 (Mar 12, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> anyone hears anything from Columbia? A favorable wind received offer on last thursday noon, so it means they already started. it's driving me crazy....


 

Hello all, 

I’m new in this thread. Thanks for all information you shared with. 
I’m an international student and had an in-person interview for creative producing at Columbia on Feb.24th. 

I also haven’t received calling from Ira or mail titled “Congratulations”. I start nervous when hearing A Favorable Wind got acceptance. (Congratulations!!) 


Good Luck for all of us in this thread!!!!!


----------



## Massi (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, I also received a call of acceptance from Columbia last week. I'm also a Creative Producing applicant. Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 12, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> anyone hears anything from Columbia? A favorable wind received offer on last Thursday noon, so it means they already started. it's driving me crazy....


 
Hi Carrie, I guess those who received admission are creative producing. We should be waiting until late March. Best of luck.
I did my interview also. It was good and my questions was exactly like you.


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 12, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Hi Carrie, I guess those who received admission are creative producing. We should be waiting until late March. Best of luck.
> I did my interview also. It was good and my questions was exactly like you.


 
I was wondering if they give offer all at one time or they give them out separately. For now, I know two people got offer last week. Hope to hear the news soon. good luck fightclub.


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 12, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> I was wondering if they give offer all at one time or they give them out separately. For now, I know two people got offer last week. Hope to hear the news soon. good luck fightclub.


 
@*Carrie Z* Really? Are they accepted for directing/screenwriting? I am surprised because I think they don't send out notifications as far as interviews go on.


----------



## Brenda8888 (Mar 12, 2014)

Massi said:


> Hi, I also received a call of acceptance from Columbia last week. I'm also a Creative Producing applicant. Best of luck to everyone!!



Hi Massi,

Thanks!
May I ask you are you a international student? 
I am considering writing a letter to Ira. 
Columbia is my first choose. I need to do as much as I can do.


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 12, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*Carrie Z* Really? Are they accepted for directing/screenwriting? I am surprised because I think they don't send out notifications as far as interviews go on.


 
I think both of them are creative producing students. I guess the interview for creative producing ended already. I am waiting for Ira's call everyday. I get scared because they got the phone call last week. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Massi (Mar 12, 2014)

Brenda8888 said:


> Hi Massi,
> 
> Thanks!
> May I ask you are you a international student?
> ...



Yes, I am an international student!


----------



## Brenda8888 (Mar 12, 2014)

Massi said:


> Yes, I am an international student!



Feel down.
Are you living in states?


----------



## Massi (Mar 12, 2014)

Brenda8888 said:


> Feel down.
> Are you living in states?



No, I live outside the States. I flew over to NYC for the interview, tho!


----------



## Brenda8888 (Mar 12, 2014)

Tha





Massi said:


> No, I live outside the States. I flew over to NYC for the interview, tho!



Thank you Massi~got it
You must do well in the interview. Congrats


----------



## Brittany4128 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all!  I've been an occasional lurker on this forum for a while and it has been so helpful getting me through the waiting game. I should say I also got a call from Maureen last Thursday telling me I was accepted into the Creative Producing program (about the same timeline as other people on the thread who were accepted). It was about a week after they completed the interviews for the CP program (I know because I interviewed on the last day available).

From what a current student who works in admissions told me, they don't make final decisions until all interviews are complete--so Directors/Screenwriters shouldn't feel nervous about not hearing anything until interviews have been completed. Based on what some people have said their interview dates are (the week of March 17th), decisions might not becoming until the end of the month.

But rest easy and good luck to all!


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 13, 2014)

Brittany4128 said:


> Hi all! I've been an occasional lurker on this forum for a while and it has been so helpful getting me through the waiting game. I should say I also got a call from Maureen last Thursday telling me I was accepted into the Creative Producing program (about the same timeline as other people on the thread who were accepted). It was about a week after they completed the interviews for the CP program (I know because I interviewed on the last day available).
> 
> From what a current student who works in admissions told me, they don't make final decisions until all interviews are complete--so Directors/Screenwriters shouldn't feel nervous about not hearing anything until interviews have been completed. Based on what some people have said their interview dates are (the week of March 17th), decisions might not becoming until the end of the month.
> 
> But rest easy and good luck to all!


 
@*Brittany4128* Thanks for sharing your information. Congrats for your admission.


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 14, 2014)

I got the email today. I'm on the waiting list. Guys, you can check your application statue online.


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 14, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> I got the email today. I'm on the waiting list. Guys, you can check your application statue online.


 
Congrats!!! WL is better than RJ. Don't lose your hope. My wife received a WL - in another major - last year and after one month they gave her an admission.


----------



## Carrie Z (Mar 15, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Congrats!!! WL is better than RJ. Don't lose your hope. My wife received a WL - in another major - last year and after one month they gave her an admission.


 
Thank you Fightclub. It really cheers me up. I hope I can hear something asap. It's just so tired waiting for the call and the email.


----------



## autumn7 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi everyone -
I can't log into my online application?!! Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Lia (Mar 15, 2014)

Heya, nah I can't access the app either.


----------



## Lia (Mar 15, 2014)

Scratch that, I tried it again and it worked. It's just being dodgy


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey

I had my interview today. The thing about the interviewers not reading your application isn't necessarily true. They had read my application (they mentioned several details from it) and they had seen the movies that I had sent (also mentioned things about that). The interview itself is way more interesting than I would have imagined. It lasted for over 45 minutes, and we talked a lot about my intentions as a filmmaker/screenwriter. So be prepared to talk about that. 

In any case the whole process is rather pleasant. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## autumn7 (Mar 17, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Hey
> 
> I had my interview today. The thing about the interviewers not reading your application isn't necessarily true. They had read my application (they mentioned several details from it) and they had seen the movies that I had sent (also mentioned things about that). The interview itself is way more interesting than I would have imagined. It lasted for over 45 minutes, and we talked a lot about my intentions as a filmmaker/screenwriter. So be prepared to talk about that.
> 
> In any case the whole process is rather pleasant. Good luck to all of you!


 
wow, 45 minutes! must have gone well - that seems like a long time. may i ask who you interviewed with?


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 17, 2014)

M





cadencotard said:


> Hey
> 
> I had my interview today. The thing about the interviewers not reading your application isn't necessarily true. They had read my application (they mentioned several details from it) and they had seen the movies that I had sent (also mentioned things about that). The interview itself is way more interesting than I would have imagined. It lasted for over 45 minutes, and we talked a lot about my intentions as a filmmaker/screenwriter. So be prepared to talk about that.
> 
> In any case the whole process is rather pleasant. Good luck to all of you!


My interview was 10 minutes.


----------



## CHROMKODE (Mar 18, 2014)

Did anyone who had an interview for directing/screenwriting ask when final decisions would be made?


----------



## GMF (Mar 18, 2014)

CHROMKODE said:


> Did anyone who had an interview for directing/screenwriting ask when final decisions would be made?


 
Yeah. Early April.


----------



## almilife (Mar 18, 2014)

I had my interview last Thursday. I think it went very well, my interview ran over 30 minutes. It wasn't the interview I was expecting. They really read my application which was nice, because they referred back to it more then once. So make sure you have a clear vision of who you are as an artist. Overall I really enjoyed my interview, and if all the professors are like them, than Columbia will be a great school to go too. 

Good luck everyone, hope we will be together in the fall!


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys!!

So... After forcing myself to face the fact that columbia had rejected me, what do I find? An email to schedule an interview with Eric Mendelsohn and Dan Kelinman, on march 22nd!!!
I am completely caught off guard and excited... Screenwriting/applicant here, so has anyone got any tips, or has interviewed with eric & dan?
Thanks, good luck to all!!


----------



## GMF (Mar 19, 2014)

C. Anna Belly said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> So... After forcing myself to face the fact that columbia had rejected me, what do I find? An email to schedule an interview with Eric Mendelsohn and Dan Kelinman, on march 22nd!!!
> I am completely caught off guard and excited... Screenwriting/applicant here, so has anyone got any tips, or has interviewed with eric & dan?
> Thanks, good luck to all!!


 
Best of luck Anna. I interviewed with Eric and Dan about two weeks ago via skype. They're both very nice and friendly. The only tip I would say is that they'll be asking you questions specific about your background and portfolio, so be prepared to answer them and try to have a clear answer of what type of things you want to write.


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 19, 2014)

autumn7 said:


> wow, 45 minutes! must have gone well - that seems like a long time. may i ask who you interviewed with?



Hey.

I interviewed with Dan and Eric. I'm not sure how long it went because I pretty much lost track of time as soon as I entered the building, but I know it lasted for at least 30 minutes. I have no idea whether I'll get in or not. I think it went well but having lived in the city for several years I know how well interviews can go without hearing from the interviewers ever again. Everything seemed to go in the right direction, but again you never know. Either way it was an interesting experience. Garette seemed like a really nice guy, too.

Fightclub And was that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Mar 22, 2014)

GMF said:


> Best of luck Anna. I interviewed with Eric and Dan about two weeks ago via skype. They're both very nice and friendly. The only tip I would say is that they'll be asking you questions specific about your background and portfolio, so be prepared to answer them and try to have a clear answer of what type of things you want to write.


 

Thank you!! Interview is today i'm so nervous ;-)


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Mar 23, 2014)

So I had my interview with Eric and Dan yesterday, I feel like it went pretty good. We talked a lot about my portfolio, the films that I had recently seen and loved (in the period of these past 2 years), they seemed to agree with me most of the time and shared a lot of my taste in films so it pretty much led to a discussion about movies that we all loved as people and not as interviewer/interviewee. They also were curious about my way of writing, they wanted to know how I work, what goes through my head when i come up with an idea, the biggest challenges i've had to face so far when it comes to scriptwriting. I have a job as a script reader for a film company and they were also interested about that and asked me if I had taken away anything from this regarding my own creativity. I tried not to be shy when they told me it was my turn to ask questions about Columbia so I went ahead and they seemed to enjoy my questions. I hope everything went as smoothly as I think, I'm now extremely nervous and impatient, hope it turns out well for all of us. They told me we should hear back from them pretty soon, like end of the month/early april, does anyone have any info on that??
I don't know if interviews are still going on but if they are good luck to whoever hasn't had it yet.


----------



## GMF (Mar 23, 2014)

C. Anna Belly said:


> So I had my interview with Eric and Dan yesterday, I feel like it went pretty good. We talked a lot about my portfolio, the films that I had recently seen and loved (in the period of these past 2 years), they seemed to agree with me most of the time and shared a lot of my taste in films so it pretty much led to a discussion about movies that we all loved as people and not as interviewer/interviewee. They also were curious about my way of writing, they wanted to know how I work, what goes through my head when i come up with an idea, the biggest challenges i've had to face so far when it comes to scriptwriting. I have a job as a script reader for a film company and they were also interested about that and asked me if I had taken away anything from this regarding my own creativity. I tried not to be shy when they told me it was my turn to ask questions about Columbia so I went ahead and they seemed to enjoy my questions. I hope everything went as smoothly as I think, I'm now extremely nervous and impatient, hope it turns out well for all of us. They told me we should hear back from them pretty soon, like end of the month/early april, does anyone have any info on that??
> I don't know if interviews are still going on but if they are good luck to whoever hasn't had it yet.


 
Sounds pretty similar to mine! I emailed after my interview and was told that they'll let me know in early April.

Just out of curiosity, how long was your interview? Mine was about 20 minutes.


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Mar 23, 2014)

GMF said:


> Sounds pretty similar to mine! I emailed after my interview and was told that they'll let me know in early April.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how long was your interview? Mine was about 20 minutes.


 

Ok well I guess we're set for early April then  I'm going to Scotland with a bunch of friends at that time, if I do get in I hope i'll be able to get the call or email...
Anyway, my interview was via skype so I know it lasted exactly 38 minutes and 17 seconds haha


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 24, 2014)

I called the admission office. They'll send out the decision end of this week or the early of next week. Harsh Times!


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey

I've been accepted. Eric sent me an email asking me to call him asap cause he didn't have my phone number.
The thing is that I "only" got a $10,000 scholarship. I don't think I can afford to pay that much. We'll see. (I realize that getting a $10,000 scholarship is amazing, I'm only using the word "only" because I come from a very poor family).

For those of you who have not received a call or an email from Columbia: I know that every year some applicants only find out a week later... So don't lose hope if you haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## rjames (Mar 26, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Hey
> 
> I've been accepted. Eric sent me an email asking me to call him asap cause he didn't have my phone number.
> The thing is that I "only" got a $10,000 scholarship. I don't think I can afford to pay that much. We'll see. (I realize that getting a $10,000 scholarship is amazing, I'm only using the word "only" because I come from a very poor family).
> ...


 
Hey, congrats on the acceptance!!!  Try to take some time to celebrate, you never know what could come up for your finances.  Have you tried applying for grants?


----------



## GMF (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info cadencotard. Either way we should be finding out soon. Got a little worried when I started reading your reply, because I've heard nothing yet.

Does anyone know if they call everyone? Or will some be via email too?

Hope you figure out a way to finance it. The scholarship is separate from financial aid, right? So there's still some hope. And congrats, it's quite an accomplishment to get in! At the very least you should feel some validation about the quality of your work.


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 26, 2014)

GMF said:


> Thanks for the info cadencotard. Either way we should be finding out soon. Got a little worried when I started reading your reply, because I've heard nothing yet.
> 
> Does anyone know if they call everyone? Or will some be via email too?
> 
> Hope you figure out a way to finance it. The scholarship is separate from financial aid, right? So there's still some hope. And congrats, it's quite an accomplishment to get in! At the very least you should feel some validation about the quality of your work.


 

Thanks to both of you! 

GMF: I might be wrong but last year it seems as if they called some of the applicants and emailed the others. I'm not sure why they do that. 

As for my finances, both my parents make less than $15,000 a year so there's not gonna be any miracles there. But now I'm a bit confused about what this scholarship really is. Eric said "the faculty has decided to grant you $10,000" but I really don't know what that actually means. If I still have to pay more than $35,000 a year I'm definitely not gonna be able to make it. 

Anyway, I know I shouldn't be talking about that right now. Whether you get in or not I hope you'll hear from them soon because being in the dark really sucks.


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 26, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> GMF: I might be wrong but last year it seems as if they called some of the applicants and emailed the others. I'm not sure why they do that.
> 
> ...


 

Congrats @*cadencotard*!!!
I haven't heard anything yet. In addition I can't log in , I guess they are updating the page.


----------



## ganbare112 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got called by Eric, I'm in as well for directing/screenwriting!


----------



## GMF (Mar 26, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> GMF: I might be wrong but last year it seems as if they called some of the applicants and emailed the others. I'm not sure why they do that.
> 
> ...


 
I can't say for sure, but I know from my acceptance letter from NYU the department scholarship is separate from the institutional financial aid.  If you don't get what you need, it's always worth trying to plead your case to the financial aid department. Just remember to be nice and friendly, that went a long way in helping with getting better aid package at my undergrad. 



ganbare112 said:


> Just got called by Eric, I'm in as well for directing/screenwriting!


Congrats!


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 26, 2014)

ganbare112 said:


> Just got called by Eric, I'm in as well for directing/screenwriting!


 
Congrats @*ganbare112*!!!
If you don't mind can I ask if Eric was one of your interviewers?


----------



## ganbare112 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks a bunch!! Yep, I interviewed with Eric and Dan.


----------



## rjames (Mar 26, 2014)

I just got the call!  I interviewed with Katherine and Hilary, but Eric was the one who called me.  Completely stunned.


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 26, 2014)

rjames said:


> I just got the call! I interviewed with Katherine and Hilary, but Eric was the one who called me. Completely stunned.


 
Congrsats @*rjames*
I remember you were worried about NYU. So it's time to celebrate with columbia admission. Are you from the US?


----------



## rjames (Mar 26, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Congrsats @*rjames*
> I remember you were worried about NYU. So it's time to celebrate with columbia admission. Are you from the US?


 
Yes!  I live in Los Angeles.  Also was accepted at CalArts, now I have to decide between relocating or staying put.  :/


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 27, 2014)

I had my interview with Eric and Dan on March 21th, but I haven't heard anything yet  God, I'm so nervous. They told me they liked my film and scripts, but in this case that doesn't mean anything, they can still reject me


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 27, 2014)

GMF said:


> I can't say for sure, but I know from my acceptance letter from NYU the department scholarship is separate from the institutional financial aid. If you don't get what you need, it's always worth trying to plead your case to the financial aid department. Just remember to be nice and friendly, that went a long way in helping with getting better aid package at my undergrad.
> 
> 
> Congrats!


 



Well I hope you're right! I just sent an email to Eric asking him about that so we'll see how it goes. 

Ovsanna: Last year some people were called as long as one week after the first person had been accepted. So don't lose hope.


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 27, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> I had my interview with Eric and Dan on March 21th, but I haven't heard anything yet  God, I'm so nervous. They told me they liked my film and scripts, but in this case that doesn't mean anything, they can still reject me


 
@*Ovsanna* Don't loose your hope. As just three applicants announced their admission, I guess they didn't send out all notifications. Additionally, all of them are from the US. I guess they usually send out the decisions of international applicants via Email. BTW we'll see tomorrow. I can't sleep tonight!


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 27, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*Ovsanna* Don't loose your hope. As just three applicants announced their admission, I guess they didn't send out all notifications. Additionally, all of them are from the US. I guess they usually send out the decisions of international applicants via Email. BTW we'll see tomorrow. I can't sleep tonight!


 
I wrote to Garette and he told me that decisions will be sent from early to mid april.


----------



## almilife (Mar 27, 2014)

It sounds like they made their first initial phone calls yesterday. Which, if you think about it, calling all the accepted students in one day sounds like a lot of work. So I am sure they are spreading out all the phone calls at least that is what I am telling myself.

Good luck to everyone and congrats to all the people who got their phone calls!


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow congrats to those who got the call! Are you all accepting?

Well almilife, calling everyone in one day sure isn't the most fun a person can have but it is possible, which is why i'm pissed off at Columbia for not putting us out of our misery and just have one day where everyone can find out whether it has worked out or not haha! That again, with time difference and everything we know that all phonecalls aren't made in one day, it takes up about 1 week for all candidates to find out.
Keep cool everyone, that's what I'm doing, only got an interview invite last week and before that I was convinced I'd been rejected... patience


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 27, 2014)

Again, last year people were still getting acceptance calls one week after the first call had been made. 

Fightclub I'm a US citizen but I'm based in Brussels, so it was an "international call". But I don't think they make that distinction when calling applicants?! I hope you guys get the answer soon, really.


----------



## ganbare112 (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't know if this will help (I hope!), but I was feeling really antsy after my interview. Even though the conversation lasted a while, there were a couple of situations where I thought I might have said or expressed something that gave the interviewers a reason to question my fit for the program. My mentality going in was to be myself and be as completely honest and transparent about what I wanted to do at Columbia, what I was passionate about and my approach to filmmaking and to present that. If you felt communicated well who you are as a unique individual/filmmaker in the interview then I would hold onto that and not think about it too much!

I would say if Dan and Eric said they liked your work that's a big plus because that's what they're basing their decision upon (this is what he told me). It also sounded like he'd be really busy up until Monday, so I think there should be calls and whatnot going out up until then and likely after.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## jnoel (Mar 28, 2014)

Just read through a couple of the threads and it's great how supportive everyone is on here. I was accepted into NYU & Columbia's MFA directing program. I was wondering if anyone is in the same position/had any insight on the pros & cons of each program. If so I would love to hear from you:jacynoel@gmail.com


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 28, 2014)

jnoel said:


> Just read through a couple of the threads and it's great how supportive everyone is on here. I was accepted into NYU & Columbia's MFA directing program. I was wondering if anyone is in the same position/had any insight on the pros & cons of each program. If so I would love to hear from you:jacynoel@gmail.com


 
@*jnoel* Congrats!!! I got a rejection from NYU. I know both programs completely and I believe NYU is the best.
When did you receive your call from Columbia?


----------



## jnoel (Mar 28, 2014)

Fightclub Thank you! I received a call from Eric on Wednesday.


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 28, 2014)

Got an email a minute ago. Placed on the waiting list  

Do you guys know what are the chances to be accepted?


----------



## almilife (Mar 28, 2014)

I just got wait-listed too. Better then a flat out rejection.... But still pretty unsettling. I heard from forum that 30% of people who got into the school were wait-listed, but I don't know how true that is. I'm not going to hold my breath, so I'll move on plan B.


----------



## GMF (Mar 28, 2014)

Got wait listed as well. Had a feeling after hearing that most of you guys had interviews double the length of mine. I'm lucky enough that I got in NYU, but Columbia was my top choice.

Best of luck to the rest of you on the waiting list. And again congrats to those of you who got admitted.


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 28, 2014)

When usually the waitlisted person knows he's been accepted or rejected?

they said they will inform me till the end of summer, but that's a plenty of time, I'll definitely go mad


----------



## rjames (Mar 28, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> When usually the waitlisted person knows he's been accepted or rejected?
> 
> they said they will inform me till the end of summer, but that's a plenty of time, I'll definitely go mad


 
Accepted students have until April 14th to make their decisions, so I'm assuming a good amount of wait-listers will hear pretty quickly!  Maybe the late-summer notice is just in case someone puts in a deposit, and then changes their mind later?


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 28, 2014)

Total budget is $84,500 (minus $10,000 = $74,500) so I'm probably going to have to give up my spot, the costs are just way higher than I had imagined. Both my parents make minimum wage so I'd need to win the lottery to be able to attend Columbia. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## almilife (Mar 28, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Total budget is $84,500 (minus $10,000 = $74,500) so I'm probably going to have to give up my spot, the costs are just way higher than I had imagined. Both my parents make minimum wage so I'd need to win the lottery to be able to attend Columbia. It's pretty ridiculous.


 
You are so lucky to be accepted, I wish I was in your shoes rather then being on the wait-list. The cost is pretty crazy yes, but try to apply to grants or see what scholarships you can apply too. Maybe you can lower the cost a little bit? You have a little bit of time to figure it out, but try every outlet before rejecting. I wish you luck cadencotard and hope you can find a way to go.


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 28, 2014)

almilife said:


> You are so lucky to be accepted, I wish I was in your shoes rather then being on the wait-list. The cost is pretty crazy yes, but try to apply to grants or see what scholarships you can apply too. Maybe you can lower the cost a little bit? You have a little bit of time to figure it out, but try every outlet before rejecting. I wish you luck cadencotard and hope you can find a way to go.


 

Thanks, that's very nice of you to say considering the fact that me not going might mean a chance for you to go.
Not having a safety net is very scary. $160,000 spent in just two years, I could make a feature length with that money!  I will wait to get an answer from Eric about scholarships but the thing is that I would need the total costs to be $25,000 to be able to attend (so I would need $60,000 in scholarships... that doesn't sound reasonable). Anyway maybe a miracle will happen, otherwise I hope you get my spot.


----------



## almilife (Mar 28, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> Thanks, that's very nice of you to say considering the fact that me not going might mean a chance for you to go.
> Not having a safety net is very scary. $160,000 spent in just two years, I could make a feature length with that money! I will wait to get an answer from Eric about scholarships but the thing is that I would need the total costs to be $25,000 to be able to attend (so I would need $60,000 in scholarships... that doesn't sound reasonable). Anyway maybe a miracle will happen, otherwise I hope you get my spot.


 
I would never wish any bad luck for anyone, even if it means it will hurt my chances.

You could make a feature length with that 160,000 yes, but the connections at Columbia and what that school is producing right now is priceless. Just look at Jennifer Lee, she hit the 1 billion mark with Frozen, and the top three grossing films in 2013 were all Columbia alumni (and female directors too). There was even a 2nd year grad student who sold a feature script. I say find every possible way to go. The work that is coming out of that school right now is amazing.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 28, 2014)

Waitlisted too..I figured as much as the email sent just said a decision was made check the website. I'm assuming and I feel if one was to get accepted they would have received a call or a "Congratulations You've been accepted" type of email not just a random email generated from Columbia to check the website for admissions decision. Ah well.  AFI was my first choice anyway and waiting for that decision to come out Tuesday so we'll see.  Congrats to all those that got accepted and man! I did not know it was going to be that expensive for C.U.


----------



## NedNYC (Mar 28, 2014)

I received my email a short while ago, and have been waitlisted as well. Luckily, it seems I'm in good company  I'm due to hear back on my other application early next week, so this weekend will be pretty nervewracking. Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game with me!


----------



## cadencotard (Mar 28, 2014)

almilife said:


> I would never wish any bad luck for anyone, even if it means it will hurt my chances.
> 
> You could make a feature length with that 160,000 yes, but the connections at Columbia and what that school is producing right now is priceless. Just look at Jennifer Lee, she hit the 1 billion mark with Frozen, and the top three grossing films in 2013 were all Columbia alumni (and female directors too). There was even a 2nd year grad student who sold a feature script. I say find every possible way to go. The work that is coming out of that school right now is amazing.


 

That's very honorable of you.

I am not Jennifer Lee, though. I make films that will never be that successful, and I don't want to/can't compromise that. I'm already attending film school here in Brussels. I hate it, and I hate Brussels but tuition is....... entirely free (actually technically I make money while attending the school since tuition is $700 and I got a $850 scholarship - and I could have gotten another scholarship but I rejected it because I know there are people who are even poorer than I am). Professors here always tell me "You'll probably never make money with your films.... but we admire your integrity". 

But I truly appreciate your words of encouragement.


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 28, 2014)

I didn't receive any email, so I should be waiting for my rejection letter.
Best of luck to all who got a waitlist letter.


----------



## Chester (Mar 28, 2014)

This message board has been a great help so thanks to everyone who has contributed. Also congrats to everyone who was accepted and wait-listed - that is a huge accomplishment.  I know this is all speculation but some of you seem to have a decent idea on how this process unfolds (at least how it has in past years).  So adding to what Fightclub said, is the consensus if you didn't hear anything at all chances are you didn't get in?  I've read some posts that in the past people were accepted up to a week after the first call - is this year looking similar to past years?  I realize this is all speculation but just curious what others thoughts are.  Anyways congrats again to those that got the good news.


----------



## GMF (Mar 28, 2014)

Well according to past threads it looked like the acceptance letters and calls were spread out. Someone was saying some people were informed a week later. So there's still a chance. Try logging in and seeing if there's a decision at the bottom.


----------



## Chester (Mar 28, 2014)

GMF thanks a bunch for the response. I haven't heard anything and there has been no update to my application status.  Out of curiosity, did any interview with Tom and Richard?


----------



## Looky Loo (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey everyone! I've been a lurker forever, but made an account to start paying it forward because this site has been so helpful! I applied to USC, NYU and Columbia (all for screenwriting). I'm in a state of shock because I got in to all 3 and now I have some decisions to make! As for Columbia, I didn't get a phone call or anything, so I thought it was bad news today when I got the e-mail to check my application for my admissions decision. Actually, I didn't hear anything from any of the schools really (except for the Columbia interview) until I got my decisions. So for anyone who hasn't received a phone call, don't be discouraged! I have no idea what I'm going to do, so if anyone has any insight to share with me, I'd be eternally grateful! I'm sorry to anyone who got bad news, film is such a grind and can be demoralizing but don't give up! To everyone on the wait list, count on at least 1 spot opening at 2 of those 3 schools! Sorry for any typos, I'm in line at a theme park but wanted to post in case it helps any lurkers or posters out there!


----------



## GMF (Mar 28, 2014)

Chester said:


> GMF thanks a bunch for the response. I haven't heard anything and there has been no update to my application status. Out of curiosity, did any interview with Tom and Richard?


I interviewed with Dan and Eric. 


Looky Loo said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker forever, but made an account to start paying it forward because this site has been so helpful! I applied to USC, NYU and Columbia (all for screenwriting). I'm in a state of shock because I got in to all 3 and now I have some decisions to make! As for Columbia, I didn't get a phone call or anything, so I thought it was bad news today when I got the e-mail to check my application for my admissions decision. Actually, I didn't hear anything from any of the schools really (except for the Columbia interview) until I got my decisions. So for anyone who hasn't received a phone call, don't be discouraged! I have no idea what I'm going to do, so if anyone has any insight to share with me, I'd be eternally grateful! I'm sorry to anyone who got bad news, film is such a grind and can be demoralizing but don't give up! To everyone on the wait list, count on at least 1 spot opening at 2 of those 3 schools! Sorry for any typos, I'm in line at a theme park but wanted to post in case it helps any lurkers or posters out there!


 

Wow, that's really awesome! Congrats! I got into NYU too (I assume dramatic writing?). PM me if you're planning on going. I'd love to connect with some more folks.


----------



## Lia (Mar 28, 2014)

Chester said:


> GMF thanks a bunch for the response. I haven't heard anything and there has been no update to my application status. Out of curiosity, did any interview with Tom and Richard?


 
I had my interview with Tom and Richard 

And I got wait listed as well. Disheartening, but at least it's not a rejection. Then again, just more stress until I actually hear a final decision. Hoping for the best, though. Congrats to all who got in!


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats to all those who got in, and good luck to those on the waiting list!!
cadencotard I hope you find a way to get to Columbia if this is really what you want, what with student loans and other scholarships... best of luck to you!
To those who got in several great film schools (lucky bastards ) and don't know what decision to make, I'd say go with your first instinct. What was the programme that made you the most anxious during this whole waiting trial even though the others are great?

Personally I haven't received anything, no phone call, no email, no nada, no nothing. It is quite nerve wrecking. Don't know if I'm in, on the waiting list, or out. When I saw people were getting their first phonecalls and that others knew they were waitlisted i figured i should expect a rejection, but that again, maybe not. There is no point in trying to understand how the admission process works, or why it takes up a week or more  for all students to know. Anyway, i'm crossing my fingers haha ))


----------



## almilife (Mar 29, 2014)

Chester said:


> GMF thanks a bunch for the response. I haven't heard anything and there has been no update to my application status. Out of curiosity, did any interview with Tom and Richard?


 
I interviewed with Tom and Richard. It was on March 13th. I actually thought the interview went okay, not amazing great, but not horrible too. It was a nice pleasant middle, but looking back I know what I did wrong, or why I wasn't strong enough to get an acceptance, and getting wait-listed instead.

I hope you hear something soon! I know waiting sucks.

Does anyone have any idea how many people they interviewed? I know they accept like 42 students, and it sounds like if you didn't get an interview you weren't even considered.... So many unanswered questions!


----------



## connorsimpson (Apr 2, 2014)

Looky Loo said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker forever, but made an account to start paying it forward because this site has been so helpful! I applied to USC, NYU and Columbia (all for screenwriting). I'm in a state of shock because I got in to all 3 and now I have some decisions to make! As for Columbia, I didn't get a phone call or anything, so I thought it was bad news today when I got the e-mail to check my application for my admissions decision. Actually, I didn't hear anything from any of the schools really (except for the Columbia interview) until I got my decisions. So for anyone who hasn't received a phone call, don't be discouraged! I have no idea what I'm going to do, so if anyone has any insight to share with me, I'd be eternally grateful! I'm sorry to anyone who got bad news, film is such a grind and can be demoralizing but don't give up! To everyone on the wait list, count on at least 1 spot opening at 2 of those 3 schools! Sorry for any typos, I'm in line at a theme park but wanted to post in case it helps any lurkers or posters out there!


 

I'm in the same situation as you deciding between USC, NYU, and Columbia. Are you leaning toward any program in particular? I'm mainly trying to decide between NYU and Columbia, but I'm having a rough time. They're both so great yet so different.


----------



## ganbare112 (Apr 3, 2014)

If you're in NYC this weekend, it might be good to drop by Columbia Saturday for the screening of an alum's film + Q&A, which you should've gotten an e-mail for. (I'll be there) I think it should be a great opportunity to ask questions and find more about the program.  It's a tough choice, but I think the programs are different enough that if you know what you're looking for, the choice should be a bit easier.  

I don't think you can go terribly wrong either way.  I think it's just a matter of what program speaks to you more, for me the faculty and students really sold me on Columbia.


----------



## Megande1980 (Apr 3, 2014)

I just declined my CU spot indirecting and accepted my spot in NYU. Hope that my spot go to someone in this forum! Best of luck!


----------



## Fightclub (Apr 3, 2014)

Received my rejection letter just a few seconds ago. I will apply for next year. Wish best for all of you.


----------



## connorsimpson (Apr 4, 2014)

ganbare112 said:


> If you're in NYC this weekend, it might be good to drop by Columbia Saturday for the screening of an alum's film + Q&A, which you should've gotten an e-mail for. (I'll be there) I think it should be a great opportunity to ask questions and find more about the program.  It's a tough choice, but I think the programs are different enough that if you know what you're looking for, the choice should be a bit easier.
> 
> I don't think you can go terribly wrong either way.  I think it's just a matter of what program speaks to you more, for me the faculty and students really sold me on Columbia.



I'm feeling the same way. From what I've heard from the faculty and students, I'm really leaning toward Columbia at this point. Definitely let us know how this weekend goes! I won't be able to make it, unfortunately.


----------



## Fightclub (Apr 5, 2014)

Is there anyone who received a rejection letter in this forum?


----------



## Carrie Z (Apr 7, 2014)

anyone got the offer but decide not to go there? especially in producing major.


----------



## Laurenne B. (Apr 9, 2014)

connorsimpson said:


> I'm feeling the same way. From what I've heard from the faculty and students, I'm really leaning toward Columbia at this point. Definitely let us know how this weekend goes! I won't be able to make it, unfortunately.


 

I applied last year for the MFA in Film to NYU, Columbia, Boston, USC and UCLA as an international student (from France). I was accepted in USC and NYU but wait-listed in Columbia. I visited NYU's campus many times and fell in love with their program every time. I had the chance to speak with faculty members and students enrolled there. I specifically liked how the department of design and the one of film collaborate together on projects. Some of the grad students there even told me they have students from Columbia asking for their help in projects.
Personally my heart goes to NYU and USC. Unfortunately I could not afford the programs, so I'm saving up to go in the following years. NYU/USC here I come!
I hope this was helpful... Good luck and Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Carrie Z (Apr 9, 2014)

I got the phone call from Ira this morning. I got into the program!!! OMG


----------



## June22 (Apr 11, 2014)

anyone who got into the Creative Producing course at Columbia and who wants to get in touch, discuss films and just talk in general I would love to hear from you. Just to figure out who ill be sharing classes with this fall! Email me at sashajohn21@gmail.com


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Apr 11, 2014)

Carrie Z Congrats!!!!!  Very glad to hear you'll be part of the class.

Great idea June22.  Speaking of us all getting to know each other, have you guys joined the SOA Facebook site?  Maybe we can all connect there too!


----------



## June22 (Apr 11, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> Carrie Z Congrats!!!!! Very glad to hear you'll be part of the class.
> 
> Great idea June22. Speaking of us all getting to know each other, have you guys joined the SOA Facebook site? Maybe we can all connect there too!


 

No I havent. will do though. lets connect there. Good Idea.


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Apr 11, 2014)

So I'm cruising around Facebook and noticed that in previous years incoming students started their own private groups.  What say we start our own for 2014?


----------



## June22 (Apr 12, 2014)

A Favorable Wind said:


> So I'm cruising around Facebook and noticed that in previous years incoming students started their own private groups.  What say we start our own for 2014?


Yes, that sounds better. Anyone willing to start the group?


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep! In the time honored tradition of "He who smelled it, dealt it" I've gone ahead and started our Facebook group. Click here to check it out!

Note that I created it within Columbia so you may have to set up your university email to join...


----------



## connorsimpson (Apr 13, 2014)

I decided to accept my offer at Columbia! See you guys this Fall!


----------



## cadencotard (Apr 15, 2014)

I have decided to accept my offer at Columbia after finding out about Obama's new "Pay As You Earn" program as well as a scholarship upgrade from Columbia. I might have to go live under a bridge after I graduate but at least I'll be wearing a nice hat.


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Apr 15, 2014)

cadencotard said:


> I have decided to accept my offer at Columbia after finding out about Obama's new "Pay As You Earn" program as well as a scholarship upgrade from Columbia. I might have to go live under a bridge after I graduate but at least I'll be wearing a nice hat.


 

Congrats cadencotard! I think we all experienced somekind of sticker shock when the hard numbers were formally presented to us -- myself included. It's like they say though, this is an opportunity to invest in yourself.

Hopefully after graduation we'll have careers that, at the very least, can afford us to live under a bridge in the nice part of town!


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Apr 15, 2014)

Also, I've changed up our Facebook group so we now have a new URL.  Click here to check it out.


----------



## Lia (Apr 16, 2014)

Got a call from Eric today...I'm in


----------



## CHROMKODE (Apr 24, 2014)

how did you get your email already?


----------



## A Favorable Wind (Apr 24, 2014)

In the "Welcome Incoming Students" email there's a link to set up your UNI and Email.  It won't work until they've received your deposit, though.


----------

